# 1/24 scale professional slot car track



## thenova70ss (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys i am looking to buy a 1/24 scale professional track if some one has one for sale in are around Arkansas give me an email at [email protected] and send me some pic and a price.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*1/24 in AR*

This track is in Carlisle and he's talked about selling out. Raunchy

http://www.deeceeraceway.com/index.html


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello! 1st of all, you have to let people know where you are located....that's important to do so.

Here's a few 1/24 0r 1/32 routed tracks 4sale


1) http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/showthread.php?t=23622


2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Commercial-Ogili...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/slot-car-track_W...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-lane-slot-car-...QQcmdZViewItem

3) http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/showthread.php?t=23331

4) http://cgi.ebay.com/SLOTCAR-TRACK-P...oryZ2617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

RCR/PitMats


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Arkansas*



thenova70ss said:


> Hey guys i am looking to buy a 1/24 scale professional track if some one has one for sale in are around Arkansas give me an email at [email protected] and send me some pic and a price.


 
Maybe folks in PA don't think that ARK is a location ... Raunchy


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Sorry about that! not true, we have customers...all over. LOL


----------

